# Where can I report insurance fraud XDrivers



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Anybody getting paid to report X drivers for lying to their insurance companies about ride share?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> Anybody getting paid to report X drivers for lying to their insurance companies about ride share?


So you want to become the " Confidential Informant" of rideshare ? Too late,Google has rights to sell ALL of YOUR information !
They deal in bulk. They will undercut any price you could make.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> Anybody getting paid to report X drivers for lying to their insurance companies about ride share?


This is not going to improve your lot in life.

You'd be better off reporting those who don't pay taxes on cash tips. Help reduce our national deficit, and earn those tax credits, man!


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

nobody likes a snitch


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

renbutler said:


> This is not going to improve your lot in life.
> 
> You'd be better off reporting those who don't pay taxes on cash tips. Help reduce our national deficit, and earn those tax credits, man!


Who needs tax credits? Taking credits or deductions on your taxes, even ones you're legally entitled to, makes you a bad person and a strain on the economy.

At least that's what about 1/3 of the people I see on FB say anyway.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd say those lying to their insurance companies, creating risk for their insurance companies are a much greater hazard (to themselves and others) than people who don't report their tips.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> Who needs tax credits? Taking credits or deductions on your taxes, even ones you're legally entitled to, makes you a bad person and a strain on the economy.
> 
> At least that's what about 1/3 of the people I see on FB say anyway.


I don't think it makes somebody bad, but if we're going to hand out money, I'd prefer people earn it one way or another.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

BTW, it's not insurance fraud unless you try to collect a payout you aren't entitled to.

If you aren't properly covered for your ride sharing, you simply won't get paid when you make a claim. That's not fraud. It's undercoverage.


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

Snitches go in ditches


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

*Insurance fraud* is any act committed with the intent to obtain a fraudulent outcome from an insurance process. This may occur when a claimant attempts to obtain some benefit or advantage to which they are not otherwise entitled, or when an insurer knowingly denies some benefit that is due. According to the United States Federal Bureau of Investigation the most common schemes include: Premium Diversion, Fee Churning, Asset Diversion, and Workers Compensation Fraud. The perpetrators in these schemes can be both insurance company employees and claimants.[1] *False insurance claims* are insurance claims filed with the intent to defraud an insurance provider.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> *Insurance fraud* is any act committed with the intent to obtain a fraudulent outcome from an insurance process. This may occur when a claimant attempts to obtain some benefit or advantage to which they are not otherwise entitled, or when an insurer knowingly denies some benefit that is due. According to the United States Federal Bureau of Investigation the most common schemes include: Premium Diversion, Fee Churning, Asset Diversion, and Workers Compensation Fraud. The perpetrators in these schemes can be both insurance company employees and claimants.[1] *False insurance claims* are insurance claims filed with the intent to defraud an insurance provider.


So, I was correct. Trying to obtain money that's not yours is fraud. Not having proper coverage is not.

Thanks for showing how you arrived at your agreement with me.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> So, I was correct. Trying to obtain money that's not yours is fraud. Not having proper coverage is not.
> 
> Thanks for showing how you arrived at your agreement with me.


Learn to read, it says "outcome", in which case an Uber driver obtains a favorable outcome, driving commercially without his inisirance company's knowledge and compensating them properly for the risk he is assuming by doing so.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh, so now we're talking about lying!

Fraud is a type of lying, but lying does not always equal fraud.

If you do not tell your insurance company that you are ride sharing, you will not be charged for insurance fraud. 

Your policy might simply be canceled when they find out, or any claims will simply be denied.

But if you collect a payment on a claim without divulging the truth, that indeed would be insurance fraud!

That's your lesson for today.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Blahgard said:


> What part of lying to your insurance company don't you understand? C*nt?


I can't see how _that c_ould be a part of lying to one's insurance company, lol


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Oh, so now we're talking about lying!
> 
> Fraud is a type of lying, but lying does not always equal fraud.
> 
> ...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Oh, so now we're talking about lying!
> 
> Fraud is a type of lying, but lying does not always equal fraud.
> 
> ...


Yes, you're right - for a deception to legally be considered fraud, one of the requirements is that there must be injury to the alleged victim as a result. If there is no monetary benefit transferred from one party to another, i.e. no claim made, then it does not meet the legal definition of fraud; it's as simple as that. What it is, though, is deception.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Oh, so now we're talking about lying!
> 
> Fraud is a type of lying, but lying does not always equal fraud.
> 
> ...


Misrepresentation of risk to an insurance company, like failing to tell them about using the vehicle for commercial activity, thus obtaining undeserved value is the essence of fraud, but it becomes more serious if you attempt to cash in on coverage if there is an accident while driving for Über, or even if the insured is siddenly unable to pay the hospital bills from say, hitting a pedestrian in a crosswalk. One is effectively driving without insurance, which can be a gross misdemeanor.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

elelegido said:


> What it is, though, is deception.


Sure, assuming it's intentional.

Some people simply don't know that they could need increased coverage, and they'll possibly find out the hard way.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> Misrepresentation of risk to an insurance company, like failing to tell them about using the vehicle for commercial activity, thus obtaining undeserved value is the essence of fraud, but it becomes more serious if you attempt to cash in on coverage if there is an accident while driving for Über, or even if the insured is siddenly unable to pay the hospital bills from say, hitting a pedestrian in a crosswalk. One is effectively driving without insurance, which can be a gross misdemeanor.


Oh, now it's the _essence_ of fraud. Very clever.

Just call it what it is: Deception.

Not fraud.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Anybody getting paid to report X drivers for lying to their insurance companies about ride share?


We only need to make an example of 1 driver.

The thing is, I bet one of these drivers would volunteer themselves to be crucified.

So which one of you Uberites, in your hubris to prove a point, is willing to put out all of your information? We'll run it by your insurance company and document the results.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yes, you're right - for a deception to legally be considered fraud, one of the requirements is that there must be injury to the alleged victim as a result. If there is no monetary benefit transferred from one party to another, i.e. no claim made, then it does not meet the legal definition of fraud; it's as simple as that. What it is, though, is deception.


The insured is effectively driving commercially with a personal automotive policy, intending, I suppose, to use that insurance in the event they are in an accident while driving commercially.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

What's the point of this thread? Why announce to the world that you are a snitch?


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Oh, now it's the _essence_ of fraud. Very clever.
> 
> Just call it what it is: Deception.
> 
> Not fraud.


That's what essence means. Lying to your insurance company to effectively receive more expensive commercial coverage is fraudulent, as well as profoundly irresponsible should there be an accident involving serious property and personal injury. Obviously, someone, somewhere will have to pick up the check, but somehow I don't think it will be Über.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

dizie said:


> What's the point of this thread? Why announce to the world that you are a snitch?


What, you steal from your insurance company, and therefore, all of the other insureds who are unfortunate to assume your risk?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Blahgard said:


> The insured is effectively driving commercially with a personal automotive policy, intending, I suppose, to use that insurance in the event they are in an accident while driving commercially.


Criminal intent is a component of, but does not equal a criminal act. Someone could have all the intent in the world to commit armed robbery, but until they actually do, they're not guilty of the crime. As above, an insurance company has to suffer an actual loss in order for it to be fraud, by legal definition. No loss = not fraud.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah, I know a guy. PM me your address and I'll send him over.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Criminal intent is a component of, but does not equal a criminal act. Someone could have all the intent in the world to commit armed robbery, but until they actually do, they're not guilty of the crime. As above, an insurance company has to suffer an actual loss in order for it to be fraud, by legal definition. No loss = not fraud.


Not all fraud is punished, but let's call it what it is.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

If it isn't fraud or deception why doesn't every uberx driver tell their insurance companies they are doing ride share?

If they don't tell their insurance company it is deception until they try to get a claim paid for an incident then is becomes fraud.

Only morons drive uberx without proper insurance. But it's the decent honest people that will end up paying for their chicanery.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Yeah, I know a guy. PM me your address and I'll send him over.


What's YOUR insurance company's name, and how much in premiums do you manage to avoid paying per quarter?

Hmm?


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Is that what you tell yourself to feel better? You are one of those hateful human beings that snitches on everyone out of jealousy, bitterness or for whatever reason. That's a bad way to live.

Well, anyway, good luck to you and your crusade to find somebody to pay you to snitch on other drivers.


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

At least I have a new thread to crack me up on the daily. The "My boyfriend makes 100k/year, is it moral to Uber" thread is losing steam.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> Not all fraud is punished, but let's call it what it is.


Indeed!

Please start calling it what it actually is, instead of fraud.

/thread


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Klockwork said:


> At least I have a new thread to crack me up on the daily. The "My boyfriend makes 100k/year, is it moral to Uber" thread is losing steam.


Ha, blahgard actually liked your post, not understanding that he is actually the butt of the joke.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Please start calling it what it actually is, instead of fraud.
> 
> /thread


Now you know why it's of interest. UberX drivers who lie to their insurance company are a menace to their communities, assuming that at some point there will be accidents, since they are often improperly inspired clueless or basically dishonest.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Hilarious (and appropriate!) that the OP's avatar is pajama boy.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Indeed, an English writing degree and a 17-year career as a professional writer is built on not knowing what words mean.

LMAO!

(Nice diction, BTW!)


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

_Fraud:

A false representation of a matter of fact-whether by words or by conduct, by false or misleading allegations, or by concealment of what should have been disclosed-that deceives and is intended to deceive another so that the individual will act upon it to her or his legal injury._


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> _Fraud:
> 
> A false representation of a matter of fact-whether by words or by conduct, by false or misleading allegations, or by concealment of what should have been disclosed-that deceives and is intended to deceive another *so that the individual will act upon it to her or his legal injury.*_


Yes! You finally got it!

Now you understand, thankfully.

We can finally move on to less stupid conversations.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Yes! You finally got it!
> 
> Now you understand, thankfully.
> 
> We can finally move on to less stupid conversations.


Misrepresenting commercial activity on a personal insurance policy and obtaining coverage is fraud.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

To be fair, I am stuck here in a kids party with nothing to do. And this thread keeps me entertained. The stupidity and hilarity cracks me up.


----------

